# New Truck Is Here!



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Factory ordered truck is here, picked it up yesterday. 2012 Silverado 3500HD LTZ, crew, 4x4, Z71, standard bed, SRW, 6.0 GAS, 4:10 axle. Big difference from my former 08 Silverado 3/4 ton extended cab. No hitch in it yet, as I need to have spray in bed liner installed first. Not towing fiver until spring anyway.
Sure is a pleasure to drive









[url="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UxK_FDPthYxHU07NZSi8Vg?feat=directlink"]clicky
[/url]


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the new truck. When you have the bedliner done, have them spray the rails too, it makes for a really nice finished look. On one of my company trucks I had the rails gooseneck plate, and 5th wheel sprayed as well when I had the bed done. (Separately so the bedliner was under the rails as well)


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

outback loft said:


> Congratulations on the new truck. When you have the bedliner done, have them spray the rails too, it makes for a really nice finished look. On one of my company trucks I had the rails gooseneck plate, and 5th wheel sprayed as well when I had the bed done. (Separately so the bedliner was under the rails as well)


I likely wont have the top of the side rails done because I have bedrail covers I will be installing. I will have the top of the front rail done though. I use "Reflex" liner. It goes on 1/4" thick and am afraid it wont blend in to well on the top of side rails.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

looks nice!!!!!!!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Sure is a pretty truck. Congrats!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations!! That is my dream truck....


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Very Nice. I have the darker gray one. I do like that Silver as I had 2 that colour.
I had spray on LINEX. Did the rear wheel wells as well as the box rails.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

jake said:


> Very Nice. I have the darker gray one. I do like that Silver as I had 2 that colour.
> I had spray on LINEX. Did the rear wheel wells as well as the box rails.


I'm not sure what spray liner I'm going to use. I had a product called Reflex spray on liner on my old truck. It goes on 1/8" thick, does not fade, antiskid and actually cushions heavy objects because of the thickness. I can't get it anymore in my area, so not sure what to use now. Any suggestions?

Oh, the truck is great now that I got a couple hundred miles under my belt








Steve


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice truck! Most 3500s are duallies, but I can't fit the width in my garage. Don't see many of these!

Mike


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Scoutr2 said:


> Nice truck! Most 3500s are duallies, but I can't fit the width in my garage. Don't see many of these!
> 
> Mike


There were actually quite a few SRW 11's in my area but any hawsers had 3:73 axles. Needed 4:10 so factory ordered a 12. Only 10" longer than my 08 because of crew. Fits well in my garage. In fact I'm sitting here staring at it.







. My wife and I haven't seen much of each other since I got it.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

If it's a gasser, I'll have to pass 'er.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Pretty truck. Nest of luck with it.

Jim


----------

